# My little boy was in a hurry to come out!!



## mamalyds

Well last thursday I was writing on here thinking I might have been in early stages of labour as in the morning I'd been sick for no reason and had been feeling slight twinges since 6am! Twinges carried on all day and early evening I started timing how often they came and they weren't that painful at all, it was bearable! About half 10pm they started to get a little stronger and at 23.15 my waters broke! Half midnight I was in maternity ward as I was getting more uncomfortable where they tried to examine me but they couldn't find my cervix so had to call the doctor! They put me through to labour room and I had 5 mins of gas and air before the doctor got to me and basically said straight away that I was fully dilated and I could push! So started pushing and less than 5 mins later my little boy was out at 01.48, and the cord was round his neck 3 times! And needed no stiches either! If any of you ladies have heard of hypnobirthing then I would highly recommend it! First baby and needed no painkillers afterwards either! So my little Dillon Riley was in a rush to come into the world! Can't believe he's a week old already :) just thought I would share my story with you ladies!


----------



## Kasia

Congrats!!!


----------



## chele

Congrats xx


----------



## ahcigar1

Congratulations!


----------



## jaytee146

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## BabyDeacon

congrats!!! how far was you?


----------



## mamalyds

I was 39 weeks on the day!


----------



## hippylittlej

I am looking forward to practising my hypnobirthing techniques. All my friends who have done hypnobirthing have all had very quick almost pain free births. One didn't even get to use gas and air before he popped out. Two used gas and air only, one just a tens machine and one water.


----------



## new_mum

Congratulations, lucky you for having such a short labour! :)


----------



## ay2808

Wow! Congratulations


----------



## deb.

Wow, congrats! 
What hypno birthing program did you use? I have been using the Hypnobabies home study course and so far I really love it..


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Congrats!


----------



## mamalyds

deb. said:


> Wow, congrats!
> What hypno birthing program did you use? I have been using the Hypnobabies home study course and so far I really love it..

I was using the Marie Mongan method :)


----------



## Ali90

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## Emerald

Congrats xx


----------



## kstan

Congratulations. X


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

congratulations :D x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations!


----------



## jacks mummy

Well done u!! Congrats on ur beautiful baby xx


----------



## Zou

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## jollygood000

Wow congratulations thats an awesome birth story, he looks pretty chunky too, what did he weigh? x


----------



## kelly86

Congrats what weight was he


----------



## RoxyRoo

Congratulations, he's gorgeous! :)


----------



## mamalyds

He was 7lbs8! Not too big :)


----------



## KRB87

Congratulations x


----------



## amybet

Ah im so happy for you


----------



## Nyn

wow! well done and congratulations!!! x


----------



## Scarletvixen

congratulations xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats how much did he weigh?


----------



## Meldy84

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## mamalyds

babyhopes2010 said:


> congrats how much did he weigh?

He was 7lbs 8 :)


----------



## Zooy

Congratulations!


----------

